# Purchasing a MacBook Pro in America for use in Australia?



## magnetic_tiger (Feb 28, 2009)

Right now there is a great US dollar - Australian dollar exchange rate and I thought that since I am travelling to America soon I may as well take advantage of it, as well as the cheaper prices of Apple products compared to Australia. So right now I am strongly considering purchasing a 13 inch MacBook Pro but am unsure of the issues I could encouter when it involves purchasing it in America. I am aware of obvious issues such as different power supplys and possible taxing at customs but am unsure of any further issues I may encouter.

Could anyone suggest whether or not I should go ahead with the purchase and if so, what are the potential issues?

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you may also want to consider warranty is still applicable US ==> Australia


----------



## ameliee (May 10, 2011)

in my opinion, i think no probs if u buy it in America and bring it over to Australia. because i also bought my MacBook Pro in another country for use in Sydney. the powerpoint issue is not a big problem since i can use the converter. well, it was last 2008 and i didn't have a problem with taxation issue. cheers 
"link removed"]free ebook PDF download - search engine


----------



## magnetic_tiger (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the support. Another issue I didn't consider would be DVD region codes, would that be an issue?

@etaf just to reaffirm, the warranty IS 100% applicable in Australia, right? You don't have to purchase Apple Extended Warranty?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure that in the end it'd be cheaper. You'd need to buy the power adapter, and then taxes. Just how much of a difference are we talking about?


----------



## Aktion (May 13, 2011)

magnetic_tiger said:


> Thanks for the support. Another issue I didn't consider would be DVD region codes, would that be an issue?
> Nope,never had DVD issues, bringin Mac Books to Ukraine all time.
> 
> @etaf just to reaffirm, the warranty IS 100% applicable in Australia, right? You don't have to purchase Apple Extended Warranty?


You can buyextended warranty if you care - its goes for 3 years, standard one is only for year.


----------



## magnetic_tiger (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the support. I would not mind purchasing extended warranty but if I chose not to purchase it and stay with the baseline 1 year warranty, would I still be covered in Australia, even though the MacBook was bought in the US?


----------

